# Rescue Class



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

If you want to be a better buddy, be more prepared for accidents, or just improve your overall underwater skill-level, the Rescue Class is for you! This is one of the most important classes I've had. 

I'll be doing the classroom session for the rescue class on June 2nd at 6pm. 

June 3rd, I will be teaching the NAUI First Aid & Bloodbourne Pathogens (Coast Guard approved). This is open to both divers and non-divers. It is a pre-req for NAUI Rescue.

June 4th, I'll cover CPR, Oxygen Administration, & AED usage. This is open to both divers and non-divers. It is a pre-req for NAUI Rescue.

The Rescue pool session and dives are TBD


----------

